# 1985 300zx air vents don't work



## CalifZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Low mileage car, but don't know the history.
Air vents don't work. Master mechanic that works on Z's checked vacuum hoses, etc under hood. Said probably not a cheap fix. Said to access other stuff would need to pull out dash. Yikes! estimated $1200 - 1500 depending on what he finds.

Anyone else have any good ideas on this that don't involve pulling the dash out?

P.S. the air does still come out of the top part of the driver's side vent. Possibly the defroster vent for front window? Tried all the air buttons on dash and only air that comes out is thru this driver's window defroster vent top left.

Thx!


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

You probably need to overhaul the whole vaccuum system for the HVAC system... it is a pretty common problem on the older Z31s with the actuators and lines rotting out and going bad. You can buy the components and what nots used at 300zx Parts For You webpage , or source them from the dealer (maybe?). You might also try Courtesy Nissan, as they seem to be able to get their hands on some harder to find OEM parts.


----------

